# GTO W/AC Coil Springs



## cdon (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,
New to the forum. Picked up a 67 GTO last week. The guy I picked it up from was not very mechanically inclined. I need to redo the suspension, floats like a boat. In order to maintain the same height the front coil springs I think I need are Moog 5244. Everywhere I checked said that they are for a 1967 GTO W/O air. My car has factory air. I don't see how having air will change the spring #. Can I use the Moog 5244 on my car? Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes the air equipment made the front heavier so they are a little stiffer springs than non air cars, you can get the lemans wagon springs which are the same as the air springs i believe. If the car does not sit low try shocks first, a good set of gasmatic shocks can do wonders for a bouncer.


----------



## cdon (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks 
I think I posted in the wrong forum, will move to older GTOs


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

you can use the springs for a/c and with out a/c.like they said above the ac springs are stiffer it will just make the car sit a lil lower.if you going to rebuilt the suspension depending on what you what the car to be build as if you going with tublar control armsand bigger sway bars it with help with th eride,also if you get stiffer shocks also


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try Eaton Spring.....nice car, post some pics!!!!:cheers


----------

